# Babywearing pics I took while in Laos



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Everyone, 5 and up, had a baby on their back! Here are some of the pics I took:

Fabric with a knot - common all over SE Asia

http://www.thekeoghfamily.photosite....7586758824.jpg
http://www.thekeoghfamily.photosite..../IMG_1228.html
http://www.thekeoghfamily.photosite....7706872000.jpg

A mei tai style one, more common among the minorities and hill tribes

http://www.thekeoghfamily.photosite....7838866677.jpg
http://www.thekeoghfamily.photosite....7735744000.jpg

Finally found a ladyselling them!....and I had to have one!







(dd is 3 y.o)
http://www.thekeoghfamily.photosite....7805412000.jpg


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow, beautiful pics!


----------



## Delta (Oct 22, 2002)

How cool!!!!


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing!

I'm inspired to pull out my Kozy Carrier (I gave up on the front carry/back carry long ago) and will see if my 2.5 yr old wants in!


----------



## Jude-a-buddies-mom (Aug 25, 2004)

Great Pictures!


----------



## LISSA~K (Jun 30, 2005)

Awesome pics!! I think those are podegis, they are lovely!


----------



## JuniperMama (Sep 1, 2004)

I love this one! http://www.thekeoghfamily.photosite....7735744000.jpg

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Luv2bemommy (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## JJsMomma (Oct 10, 2006)

Great pics!

I've been wanting this particular sling however I didn't know what it was called. I thought the mei tai was a regular sling.

I really like my Bjorn however I want something more cloth/sling like rather than the style the Bjorn is. A woman in my LLL group had an older version of one of these and I wanted one so bad.


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

They ones similar to the mei tai are different in the fact that they only have TWO long straps at top, none at the bottom. I had never seen that!


----------



## Monie (May 24, 2005)

great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't know what the difference is between a Podegi and a Hmong exactly-- but it is one of those two. GORGEOUS!!


----------



## momma2lilpumpkin (Dec 6, 2002)

Awesome pics and I love the carrier you picked!!


----------



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome!!!!

I so would have bought a few of those carriers too!!!!

I didn't see any babywearers (besides myself) when I went to Shanghai.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Those are neat pics! So nice to see the babywearing culture!


----------



## dotnetdiva (Aug 27, 2004)

Thank you for sharing, they are all beautiful!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow, these are awesome!!! Looks like a great trip!


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Guess who asked to see the photo on my computer again! My 2.5 yr old remembered the photo and wanted to see it again, before i put her in my Kozy. so thank you!


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

Great pics!!!!


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Awesome!!!! Thanks for sharing

















I think they look like podegis too.


----------



## natalieadw (Oct 4, 2006)

Yep, that's a pod! I would have certainly purchased one as well! I would do anything for an authentic pod or MT!







Those pictures were just wonderful! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## MySunflowerBoys (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow, that's wonderful! I would be so cheesed to see so many babywearers! Those are gorgeous.


----------



## evenstarlight (Aug 16, 2006)

How totally COOL!!!!!!!
I love the picture of the one you got!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Those are great pictures! I adore your new carrier, that is just so beautiful!


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh cool! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

How cool

I felt soo cool seeing the picture of the mama in the velvet carrier...which was exactly the same as the beibei I own. *muahahah*

too cool

Umm Ibrahim


----------



## momtoalex (Apr 5, 2007)

THank you for sharing! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Chloe&Coop'sMom (Mar 11, 2007)

Very, very cool pics!!


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

for sharing these wonderful pics!


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Beautiful people! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I loved the third picture. That was beautiful.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Those are fantastic! Thanks for posting them!!!


----------



## MollilyPan (Apr 2, 2007)

Amazing! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

great pics!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

I actually ended up buying 3 cause I couldn't decide, now I need to simplify...if anyone wants one, I will sell it for $15 plus shipping (in the US).


----------



## miguelsmom (Jul 8, 2005)

What great pictures! It must have been so nice to be in an environment where babywearing is an everyday common accurance. oh and Which one are you willing to sell? It may be too beautiful to pass up. (even though I just bought a babyhawk.







But I guess I can never have too many options...right?


----------



## cece (Jan 24, 2006)

Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing! I got excited to see a couple MT's in Chinatown when we went to S.F. last month.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Here they are: (also Mei Tai from CHina and Lao doll - mama wearing babe)http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f345/ilariakeogh/


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Here is my For Sale thread
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=663151

Only 1 left, plus the babywearing doll!


----------



## kathteach (Jun 6, 2004)

I really loved the pictures. They really made me feel better, I'm grumpy!


----------



## goldfishkate (Sep 30, 2006)

I love Hmong carriers. My MIL Hmong and made me one. My FIL demonstrated how to use it with his 11 year old son. It was too funny.


----------

